# Kickboxing : Grading



## Poggy (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all 

I've just been searching the net to find the answer to this but haven't had much luck. I forgot to ask my instructer last night...

But what i'm trying to find out, is how many belts are there in Kick Boxing, what order & what is required for each belt?

If anyone has a link to a site with this information on, then that would be great!! 

Had a lesson last night... and damn!!! My feet are killing me!!! 3rd week now (3rd lesson). I love it!!!  So glad i'm back into doing it again hehe

Anyway, speak soon.

Dan!


----------



## Adept (Mar 4, 2005)

The kick boxing I know of doesnt have any belts at all.


----------



## OC Kid (Mar 4, 2005)

Things may have changed but when I was kickboxing both american and thai the only belt you got was a championship belt from wining fights.

Though I have heard tell that some places now do use some sort of belt system to let the student/parent judge heir progress. But to me if they want a belt system they might as well go into a contact Karate system.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 4, 2005)

I agree. The kickboxing I have participated in and now train had no belts.

you kicked butt or got your butt kicked.
BUT...
 I now have a teaching licence through W.A.K.O here in england and they DO have a syllabus!
 I have seen a sample of it.
I do believe you can find it at www.wakogb.co.uk
 I have seen one for a VERY successful instructor here...and I am astounded by it!
But thats a different story.
 I just use them for insurance.


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 4, 2005)

I can not speak for all instructors, but mine does not have a belt structure in Muay Thai that I know of.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 5, 2005)

In the ol days, there wasn't a belt ranking. There was the specifcs of certain kick boxing associations requesting that a contender be a black belter holder first.


----------



## Poggy (Mar 10, 2005)

I myself am not too bothered about belts, i would just like to learn & train in the Kick Boxing martial art. I was just curious as to how many belts there was, etc. I shall ask tonight.

Thanks for your replies 

Oh, have any of you noticed... when you tell a non-martial artist about a Black Belt, they always come out with a comment along the lines of "best not mess with him!!" the thought of a black belt seems to scare them a bit!


----------



## MichiganTKD (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe in the old days. Not as much now. So many questionable black belts running around it's hard to take them seriously.
When I see some guy wearing a black uniform, with umpteen patches, red trim, and 8 hash marks on his belt, trust me fear is NOT the emotion running through my head!


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 11, 2005)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Maybe in the old days. Not as much now. So many questionable black belts running around it's hard to take them seriously.
> When I see some guy wearing a black uniform, with umpteen patches, red trim, and 8 hash marks on his belt, trust me fear is NOT the emotion running through my head!


same here....that was interesting. Perhaps a "walking quilt"?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2005)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Maybe in the old days. Not as much now. So many questionable black belts running around it's hard to take them seriously.
> When I see some guy wearing a black uniform, with umpteen patches, red trim, and 8 hash marks on his belt, trust me fear is NOT the emotion running through my head!


I know when I see it I snicker in dis belief especialilly when they are all about 30 years old. I have to say today so many BB inevery Art.


----------



## Razul eaox (Jan 6, 2008)

MichiganTKD said:


> Maybe in the old days. Not as much now. So many questionable black belts running around it's hard to take them seriously.
> When I see some guy wearing a black uniform, with umpteen patches, red trim, and 8 hash marks on his belt, trust me fear is NOT the emotion running through my head!


 
Agreed. So many instructors are giving away belts in many different styles. Ive seen a 3rd degree black belt in 5th grade :/ and many with a first degree that are only 8!


----------

